# Media Downloadservice burning battery



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey ive been noticing that an app or two has been burning up my battery and wanted to see if its the same for others...im on JB on my Verizon LTE Galaxy Nexus...when i go to settings>Apps>Running Apps, these are the main ones that when i force close them my battery life seems to pretty dramatically last longer....

Google Play Store - PendingNotificationService
Media - DownloadService
Google Services - Google Messaging Service

Im posting this in hopes that someone will explain to me what these processes are for and if theres a way to automatically kill/remove them, or if they're important where i can't do that...thanks in advance...also let me know if you guys have other processes/apps doing the same...


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> Hey ive been noticing that an app or two has been burning up my battery and wanted to see if its the same for others...im on JB on my Verizon LTE Galaxy Nexus...when i go to settings>Apps>Running Apps, these are the main ones that when i force close them my battery life seems to pretty dramatically last longer....
> 
> Google Play Store - PendingNotificationService
> Media - DownloadService
> ...


Try using an app like BetterBatteryStats to better diagnose what exactly may be sucking your power. That should be a bit more precise.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

codesplice said:


> Try using an app like BetterBatteryStats to better diagnose what exactly may be sucking your power. That should be a bit more precise.


i will soon, gotta go to work, but i do know that when i kill those three, my battery life is dramatically better already...


----------



## lumberg (May 17, 2012)

You can go into the Google Play app and turn off notifications... That might get rid of the first issue you listed.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

lumberg said:


> You can go into the Google Play app and turn off notifications... That might get rid of the first issue you listed.


did that, didn't work.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

i tried using titanium to freeze some of the google play services, didn't work though, google play stopped working after that, so i had to unfreeze them...lol...

downloaded betterbatterystats, not sure how much it helps...


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

in all honesty, ive found a couple of different things keeping my phone up or waking it up...i dont know what to do though...

i have these as kernel wakelocks:
Modem_usb_suspend_block
Modem_usb_gpio_wake
Alarm_rtc
Musb_autosuspend_wake_lock

and i have this as my main partial wakelocks:
AudioOut_2

i had the one that is supposed to be googletalk related, but i disabled that, still had it, then disabled talkback, and it seems to have gone away...

i still have these in my running apps list though:
Media - DownloadService
Google Services - Google Messaging Service


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> in all honesty, ive found a couple of different things keeping my phone up or waking it up...i dont know what to do though...
> 
> i have these as kernel wakelocks:
> Modem_usb_suspend_block
> ...


I always thought Google messaging service had to do with gmail...don't quote me tho lol
For finding exactly WHAT app is waking and.using battery/cpu, get the app GSam battery monitor, go to the app sucker section in its menu. 
This way you don't just see the process name that is waking and such, but the actual app


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

ashclepdia said:


> I always thought Google messaging service had to do with gmail...don't quote me tho lol
> For finding exactly WHAT app is waking and.using battery/cpu, get the app GSam battery monitor, go to the app sucker section in its menu.
> This way you don't just see the process name that is waking and such, but the actual app


awww man,you telling me I bought the wrong program? Lol dammit!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Downloaded it its alright...

There's no app for Google messaging service and download service, yet they're still open under running apps! 
They're pissing me off! There's no reason for it to be opening and using up cpu/battery! Wish I knew how to shut it off and keep it off unless it's really needed!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Dammit! Still getting those two programs running and eating up my battery!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Screenshots of what you are seeing might help. It could be the ROM you are on. I'm willing to bet that it is an app doing this.

Google messaging service has to do with google services framework or pretty much googles apps. You want that on if you use any google apps. If you want to save a 'little' bit of battery, you can sign out of GTalk if you don't use it.

The download service should not be running all of the time. That could be ROM related or app related.

Again, screenshot of what you are seeing may be needed here.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I was just thinking the same thing so I took a couple of pix...

I'm running fitsnugly's cm10 8/8 nightly... Stock rom, formulas gapps...

I actually went with root explorer and deleted the apk for gtalk and a few other Google apps I don't use... Only one I actually use is play store and Gmail

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> I was just thinking the same thing so I took a couple of pix...
> 
> I'm running fitsnugly's cm10 8/8 nightly... Stock rom, formulas gapps...
> 
> ...


The messaging service is fine. The media/dowload service should not be running like that.

I would try reflashing the ROM, but using the goo.im gapps.

http://goo.im/gapps

I'm thinking formulas gapps are not playing nicely with cm10. I believe cm10 usually uses goo.im gapps.

Try wiping cache/dalvik/system, then reflashing both (you'll retain your apps). If that doesn't help, wipe data as well & start over.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> The messaging service is fine. The media/dowload service should not be running like that.
> 
> I would try reflashing the ROM, but using the goo.im gapps.
> 
> ...


ok thanks ill give that a shot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Wiped, flashed rom and regular gapps and it's still going on...I'll do a full wipe when I get back home from work then try again... This is another one that keeps open...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> Wiped, flashed rom and regular gapps and it's still going on...I'll do a full wipe when I get back home from work then try again... This is another one that keeps open...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That sucks! I've never had problems with the play store either. As long as the widget is gone & notifications are turned off.

Hopefully a full wipe will help, otherwise it could be the ROM. Make a backup & try out Winner00's cm10 kang.

Edit: posting/checking in fitsnuglies thread may help too


----------



## kxs783kms (Jul 18, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> Hey ive been noticing that an app or two has been burning up my battery and wanted to see if its the same for others...im on JB on my Verizon LTE Galaxy Nexus...when i go to settings>Apps>Running Apps, these are the main ones that when i force close them my battery life seems to pretty dramatically last longer....
> 
> Google Play Store - PendingNotificationService
> Media - DownloadService
> ...


I don't know dude. I think that anything that is deep down in the Google OS framework (*other than some of the apps*) should not be messed with. Although it may not seem like nothing, it's there for a reason. Dev's usually go through these roms and remove anything that really isn't necessary, therefore, making their roms faster and hoping it provides better battery life. So I would say, if Google or the dev's didn't remove it, then you shouldn't either. Just play it safe because anything that hard to get rid of should be a sign.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> That sucks! I've never had problems with the play store either. As long as the widget is gone & notifications are turned off.
> 
> Hopefully a full wipe will help, otherwise it could be the ROM. Make a backup & try out Winner00's cm10 kang.
> 
> Edit: posting/checking in fitsnuglies thread may help too


yup ill post and see if anyone is having issues like this there....

I've been jumping back and forth between fitsnugly and winners roms but winner slowed down the updates... Might give some others a shot too...thanks for the help guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

ok update...ive gotten this on winner's and fitsnugly's CM10s, so i jumped to AOKP and flashed the newest one for JB, and i had the same problem...maybe its me?? is there a deeper wipe then the superwipe i could perform? would it be beneficial? it's weird that i got it on another ROM...i could go back to AOSP and try jellybelly to see if it continues...


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> ok update...ive gotten this on winner's and fitsnugly's CM10s, so i jumped to AOKP and flashed the newest one for JB, and i had the same problem...maybe its me?? is there a deeper wipe then the superwipe i could perform? would it be beneficial? it's weird that i got it on another ROM...i could go back to AOSP and try jellybelly to see if it continues...


Could try flashing the factory images again, which should fully wipe all partitions along the way.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> ok update...ive gotten this on winner's and fitsnugly's CM10s, so i jumped to AOKP and flashed the newest one for JB, and i had the same problem...maybe its me?? is there a deeper wipe then the superwipe i could perform? would it be beneficial? it's weird that i got it on another ROM...i could go back to AOSP and try jellybelly to see if it continues...


Is it doing this before you install any apps?

If it were me, I would backup only the files you absolutely need from your internal memory, onto your computer. Completely wipe data & internal memory. Start over.

I've heard of people having a file in their internal storage that will keep the media running. Idk, if that's your problem.

As stated above, it may be time to go back to stock. It completely wipes everything. Again, only backup the files you absolutely need.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

codesplice said:


> Is it doing this before you install any apps?
> 
> If it were me, I would backup only the files you absolutely need from your internal memory, onto your computer. Completely wipe data & internal memory. Start over.
> 
> ...


hmmm if i were to go back to stock, i should just flash the factory images? or should i go all the way and relock too? ill have to go find some thread about returning back to stock, never did that before...or just flash a factory ROM?

i ended up wiping, and flashing fitsnugly's latest ROM 8/9, with no gapps, and slowly installing back my apps, one at a time to see if its any of them. so far, without the gapps installed, it's running perfectly, which makes me think its either in the gapps, or in one of the apps i had...im not all the way reloaded with all the apps yet, will try to continue this process first and if i still have problems after, then maybe do the going back to stock!


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

alright, done flashing all my apps except for tweetdeck and gmail...no gapps added, my phone battery life is badass!! but i need gmail so im going to flash gapps...fingers crossed, but i have a feeling it'll all hit the fan once i do!


----------



## codesplice (Oct 21, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> alright, done flashing all my apps except for tweetdeck and gmail...no gapps added, my phone battery life is badass!! but i need gmail so im going to flash gapps...fingers crossed, but i have a feeling it'll all hit the fan once i do!


You could always try a different gapps package just in case.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> alright, done flashing all my apps except for tweetdeck and gmail...no gapps added, my phone battery life is badass!! but i need gmail so im going to flash gapps...fingers crossed, but i have a feeling it'll all hit the fan once i do!


You shouldn't have any problems with tweetdeck. I've been using that app forever.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

codesplice said:


> You could always try a different gapps package just in case.


yeah i think thats what ill do...i just tried the 7/26 from goo.im and its alright...but well see...


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> You shouldn't have any problems with tweetdeck. I've been using that app forever.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


yeah me too, just that titanium was taking a long time restoring it so ill try to do it later or jus download again..


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> yeah me too, just that titanium was taking a long time restoring it so ill try to do it later or jus download again..


If you're having these problems, I would try not using titanium. Start completely fresh with Play Store installs. Many devs don't agree with titanium & it has given me problems in the past. I don't use it at all anymore.

Really shouldn't even report problems, until titanium backup & complete data wipe has been taken out of the equation. Those are the two biggest & preventable trouble makers. If you do report problems without doing those things, then it should be stated that you haven't done those things. Just sayin...

(I know that titanium works most of the time & I'm gonna get a bunch of titanium fanboys hating on my post. But it's truth)


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> If you're having these problems, I would try not using titanium. Start completely fresh with Play Store installs. Many devs don't agree with titanium & it has given me problems in the past. I don't use it at all anymore.
> 
> Really shouldn't even report problems, until titanium backup & complete data wipe has been taken out of the equation. Those are the two biggest & preventable trouble makers. If you do report problems without doing those things, then it should be stated that you haven't done those things. Just sayin...
> 
> (I know that titanium works most of the time & I'm gonna get a bunch of titanium fanboys hating on my post. But it's truth)


I know, I'm not a douche! Lol Ive pretty much done every route you can think of, including clean wipe, rom, gapps... And at that point I was having some issues with Google play store running in the background and burning battery... I was also getting irritated at Google messaging service doing the same when the only Google app I was running was Gmail. currently running without gapps, till I can get home and try some other gapps packages...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> I know, I'm not a douche! Lol Ive pretty much done every route you can think of, including clean wipe, rom, gapps... And at that point I was having some issues with Google play store running in the background and burning battery... I was also getting irritated at Google messaging service doing the same when the only Google app I was running was Gmail. currently running without gapps, till I can get home and try some other gapps packages...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not calling you that at all! Just stating that for everyone & just in case you hadn't tried without titanium. I assumed you had tried without titanium.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Not calling you that at all! Just stating that for everyone & just in case you hadn't tried without titanium. I assumed you had tried without titanium.


lol,no worries,didnt think you were! Lol jus said it that way because I think those that do post without trying the impt but harder methods are douches! Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

OK, im charging up and getting ready to go completely back to stock...going to use Wugsfresh toolkit...anyone know if theres a problem coming from a JB rom or not??


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Well I've completely wiped, restoring factory images and all! Still got the hanging media...hangs with download service still running... Google messaging service and Google play at it again! :-( maybe I should try another gapps... Or maybe ill go to a bad as version of its... Shouldn't have any bugs there...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Media download service is constantly running...is that normal? I'm starting to give up and think that it's just the normal thing...? Like ALWAYS running....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

OK nevermind .... I froze an app called music visualization... With titanium backup, then stopped the download service running service and it didn't open up again! Winner!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Edit: nevermind, that's not it...


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> OK nevermind .... I froze an app called music visualization... With titanium backup, then stopped the download service running service and it didn't open up again! Winner!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That is weird!!! I've always deleted that .apk. So I wouldn't know of any problems with it. Thanks for the update.

Edit: I still don't think that media download should be running like that... That's a head scratcher...


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> That is weird!!! I've always deleted that .apk. So I wouldn't know of any problems with it. Thanks for the update.
> 
> Edit: I still don't think that media download should be running like that... That's a head scratcher...


ok nevermind... I was wrong... Came back on... Still trying to figure it out lol...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

OK I've pinned it down to something which might be helpful... Every time I came between 3g and 4G, or even if I disable data then re-enable it, then download service for media starts to run.... I'll close it, toggle my antenna between 3g/4g/off/on and each time it'll restart...

Now, what could that be?

Edit: it seems to be related to the Google services ; Google messaging service process that runs too... They both come on at the exact same time... So that's a possibility

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> OK I've pinned it down to something which might be helpful... Every time I came between 3g and 4G, or even if I disable data then re-enable it, then download service for media starts to run.... I'll close it, toggle my antenna between 3g/4g/off/on and each time it'll restart...
> 
> Now, what could that be?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Sounds like it's trying to connect to an online service. So when you get data back, it checks or continues trying to do what it is doing.

Go into settings > data usage & see if there is something using a ton of data.

Some help from others on here might be nice as well


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

What kernel were you using? Are you back on winner00's rom or aokp? I had a weird problem using either AOKP 8/8 or 8/10 nightlies where the phone won't deepsleep- it will think it's charging, switches the lock screen on, goes to "discharging", repeats over and over, then once it gets to about 50 % battery (1 850 mAh battery) everything is fine and it deepsleeps like normal. I tried everything you did, including clean installs of roms after superwipes, but with the same results. I think the TiBU may be the culprit, too, after only installing a few I've been chasing my tail for days thinking the kernel or running apps were doing it, but I have seen a lot of this "crap battery life" from other crackflashers.
Here I was with liquid being so badass for battery life I went back to the OEM battery, then screwed myself.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> Sounds like it's trying to connect to an online service. So when you get data back, it checks or continues trying to do what it is doing.
> 
> Go into settings > data usage & see if there is something using a ton of data.
> 
> Some help from others on here might be nice as well


 well it seems to be my Google play store, which I had a feeling it was because I never had this problem when I experimented without flashing gapps... Check out the photos below...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> well it seems to be my Google play store, which I had a feeling it was because I never had this problem when I experimented without flashing gapps... Check out the photos below...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


That depends on how many apps you have downloaded from there though. How many have you downloaded?

Edit: & the size of the apps. 3 angry birds games would be over 60MB alone


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

brkshr said:


> That depends on how many apps you have downloaded from there though. How many have you downloaded?
> 
> Edit: & the size of the apps. 3 angry birds games would be over 60MB alone


well the background data transfer is what gets me...I downloaded about 15 apps I downloaded this morning when I did a clean flash of aokp then installed apps from the market... But I did that and watched it happen so but wasn't background data...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Edit: ok so I disabled the entire Google play, and what seemed to be obvious associated processes thru titanium, and while Google messaging service doesn't pop up, media download service still pops up upon toggling data/3g/4g....


----------



## HIcycles (Dec 25, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> well the background data transfer is what gets me...I downloaded about 15 apps I downloaded this morning when I did a clean flash of aokp then installed apps from the market... But I did that and watched it happen so but wasn't background data...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Edit: ok so I disabled the entire Google play, and what seemed to be obvious associated processes thru titanium, and while Google messaging service doesn't pop up, media download service still pops up upon toggling data/3g/4g....


I'm having the same issue as you. What browsers are you using?


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Browser? Wow never thought about that being the issue...I'm using stock on jb, so I guess that's chrome....did removing that work for you?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2

Edit : well I don't think it was the browser, froze it, tested it by toggling the data and it still occurred...Still unsure...


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I've gone through so many things in titanium, slowly freezing each and seeing if it affects it, but haven't figured it out yet.... :-(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> What kernel were you using? Are you back on winner00's rom or aokp? I had a weird problem using either AOKP 8/8 or 8/10 nightlies where the phone won't deepsleep- it will think it's charging, switches the lock screen on, goes to "discharging", repeats over and over, then once it gets to about 50 % battery (1 850 mAh battery) everything is fine and it deepsleeps like normal. I tried everything you did, including clean installs of roms after superwipes, but with the same results. I think the TiBU may be the culprit, too, after only installing a few I've been chasing my tail for days thinking the kernel or running apps were doing it, but I have seen a lot of this "crap battery life" from other crackflashers.
> Here I was with liquid being so badass for battery life I went back to the OEM battery, then screwed myself.


you know whats weird, I tried installing with TiBu all my regular apps, and ran them for awhile, and everything was fine...not much was running as far processes go, and the battery was lasting very nicely...(this was all without gapps)...then as soon as i installed gapps, i had problems arising again...i could have sworn that i did a clean install, then installed gapps (tried various packages too btw), and the same processes popped up...ill try it again tonight, but im pretty sure ill have the same result...i think...lol

edited: oh and my bad, im on aokp's JB, but i might either go to Winner's, or might try AOSP to see if it happens there (Jellybelly)


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

HIcycles said:


> I'm having the same issue as you. What browsers are you using?


did you resolve this for your phone?


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I guess this isn't that bad... Altho phones only been on for half hour...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

nevermind


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Ok i could possibly be a huge idiot.. Lol... I ended up flashing winners 8/01 rom, with 7/18 gapps...then very slowly adding apps... Turns out, on this rom and gapps, i dont have the media download service running... As long as I don't install friendcaster lol... Not sure if that's the culprit, but it definitely is running ok now....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

uh-oh said:


> What kernel were you using? Are you back on winner00's rom or aokp? I had a weird problem using either AOKP 8/8 or 8/10 nightlies where the phone won't deepsleep- it will think it's charging, switches the lock screen on, goes to "discharging", repeats over and over, then once it gets to about 50 % battery (1 850 mAh battery) everything is fine and it deepsleeps like normal. I tried everything you did, including clean installs of roms after superwipes, but with the same results. I think the TiBU may be the culprit, too, after only installing a few I've been chasing my tail for days thinking the kernel or running apps were doing it, but I have seen a lot of this "crap battery life" from other crackflashers.
> Here I was with liquid being so badass for battery life I went back to the OEM battery, then screwed myself.


Well, mine turned out to be the USB port isn't working. I went back to stock to confirm. The battery icon will show charging well after being unplugged, then will switch on the screen intermittently as if it's being plugged and unplugged. I've had it off the charger for the past four hours, the battery status screen only shows an hour on battery.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I still have this issue, media downloadservice still runs, but I've figured it out more...it occurs with text messages, emails, and pretty much anything when you send info over the Internet... Me posting in here will get it to run again...I usually just go to download manager in the apps list, and clear the data and it will stop the process, and it'll stay off till the next time I send info over the data connection...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

808phoneaddict said:


> I still have this issue, media downloadservice still runs, but I've figured it out more...it occurs with text messages, emails, and pretty much anything when you send info over the Internet... Me posting in here will get it to run again...I usually just go to download manager in the apps list, and clear the data and it will stop the process, and it'll stay off till the next time I send info over the data connection...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Are you on stock, or a ROM?


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm currently on a cm10 variant, but I did get it on aosp roms, and even before I started rooting...it also happens when I go back to stock

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Read a little bit through the thread & I think that I've said everything I could think of already. I still think it's a rogue app that you are using. Maybe try a newer CM10.1 ROM & see if that helps.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

I haven't seen a viable solution yet...I have kept up with the thread since the beginning...for my phone, I know it's not the media files, deleted all of those and it persisted after a reboot and dalvik and cache wiping, it's not a rogue app, happens even before I download anything, and my kernel and ROM are typical ones used by many...others have reported the problem.. I've heard it being a bug in the programing so I'm looking for a patch or solution...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

